# New Testament Text and Translation Commentary



## Hippo (Nov 10, 2008)

New Testament Text and Translation Commentary by Philip W. Comfort, is it worthy getting?

It is newly published and looks very interesting.

Amazon.com: New Testament Text and Translation Commentary: Philip W. Comfort: Books


----------



## Hippo (Nov 19, 2008)

My copy arrived today and it is a really interesting resource that sets out the contending positions concerning textual differences between the various historical texts.

While there is a certain amount of underlying support for the CT underpinning the contents the positions of both sides are set out in respect of each variant and you would not have to agree with its conclusions to make the volume worth dipping into.

The volume is set out in commentary format making each variant really easy to locate.


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 19, 2008)

AOMin has made this available:
Alpha and Omega Ministries

Mine should arrive this week. If it's recommended by James White, it's worthwhile.


----------

